# Portmanager bypassing



## psycho (Sep 8, 2010)

You know, I just started portmanager and it is updating installed ports.
And this is taking soo long so i am thinking of goin to sleep while this finishes.
But there is a problem. Occasionally, blue screen appears asking me to select dependencies.
How can I automate this so the answer is always OK? help, i need to sleep , just a few hours , i am so tireed :x


----------



## DutchDaemon (Sep 9, 2010)

set BATCH=yes in the environment *before* running portmanager/portmaster/portupgrade.


----------



## psycho (Sep 9, 2010)

Thank you A LOT!


----------



## SirDice (Sep 9, 2010)

portmaster will actually go though all those screens before building.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Sep 9, 2010)

Sure, but you'll still have to hit 'OK'


----------



## SirDice (Sep 9, 2010)

DutchDaemon said:
			
		

> Sure, but you'll still have to hit 'OK'



True, but you do get to set the options before going to bed 

BATCH=yes will use the default options, unless you set them in /etc/make.conf.


----------



## Erratus (Sep 11, 2010)

In a script like this

```
#!/bin/sh
env -i BATCH=yes
nice -20 portmaster -avd --no-confirm --index
env -u BATCH | grep BATCH
```
the "blue" configuration still appears.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Sep 11, 2010)

Try [cmd=]export BATCH=yes[/cmd]


----------

